# bow anyone



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i am looking into trying this with a bow and was wondering what poundage you guys shoot and what kind of tips im assuming you guys shoot flu flus


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

nobodys tried this


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

I shot a pheasant with my bow when I was a kid and for the last two years my son and I have been practicing on hitting 12" plastic laundry tub lids flipped into the air. We are up to about 50% sucess but they are bigger than a rooster. We hope to brings bows to the Bowman area (pun intended) this fall and try for a rooster.
We use 35-50lb wood recurve bows, shoot instinctively, use regular field points and flu flu's. .....I think ND certainly gives you a great chance at birds if you can get a nice close flush. Best of luck!


----------

